# Carollte NC old boy need help



## jlc's mom

This old boy needs help can someone rescue him?









This DOG - ID#A767874

I am an unaltered male, gold Golden Retriever.

My age is unknown and I weigh 39 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 23, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. javascript:Back()​For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A767874


----------



## LibertyME

oh dear... this boy breaks my heart....


----------



## maggie1951

I hope someone helps him if i was not in England i would breaks my heart


----------



## jlc's mom

I emailed 

*Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte*








P.O. Box 471931
Charlotte, NC 28247-1931
Phone: 704-348-1573
Contact: Gene Fitzpatrick
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.grrcc.com


If someone knows of any other please email, or call. This breaks my heart too.


----------



## jlc's mom

Bumpimg up


----------



## Karen519

*Oh please*

Oh Please can anyone help him?

Kathy: Can you email the other NC Golden REt. Rescues too and try Midlands in SC.
www.grca-nrc.org

Praying someone can save him.


----------



## Laurie

I just can't believe someone would allow that to happen to their dog. I sure hope someone can save him....he deserves at least that.


----------



## jlc's mom

Emailed:

Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue
Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc


----------



## AtticusJordie

Bumping up.

SJ


----------



## coppers-mom

My home e-mail does not work.
Can someone contact midlands? If they will take him I'll pull and transport and we can start a donation drive to have his health needs taken care of.


----------



## kathi127

I just emailed Midlands for you. I sure hope someone can get him!

I thought our Sammy was bad, when we rescued him from the local shelter he weighed 45 lbs. but this poor guy looks much worse!


----------



## jlc's mom

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc Emailed back and can't take him.


----------



## kathi127

I asked Midlands to please reply and let me know, I'll let you know when I hear back from them.


----------



## jlc's mom

kathi127 said:


> I asked Midlands to please reply and let me know, I'll let you know when I hear back from them.


Thank you!!


----------



## jlc's mom

Copper mom what is the name other rescue that you were going to get pulling right too?


----------



## coppers-mom

Kathi contacted Midlands since my home e-mail does not work.
I'll call and check on this old guy tomorrow and let you know what I find out.

Keep your fingers crossed that a rescue will take him and give him a good home to live out his life. He so does not deserve for it to end this way.

If anybody can foster, I'll take him partway north or south.


----------



## jlc's mom

coppers-mom said:


> Kathi contacted Midlands since my home e-mail does not work.
> I'll call and check on this old guy tomorrow and let you know what I find out.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that a rescue will take him and give him a good home to live out his life. He so does not deserve for it to end this way.
> 
> If anybody can foster, I'll take him partway north or south.


Thank you!! I just hear from heartlandgoldenrescue.org and they can't tak him either>


----------



## tennisball

Poor boy. I'll donate some money to help with transportation/vet bills.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I will also help out with expenses to help him. I hope he is able to be helped.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Poor boy. I pray Midlands can take him in if we can cover his vet expenses.


----------



## kathi127

I've not heard back from Midlands yet, I'll keep checking my email.


----------



## AtticusJordie

I contacted Almost Heaven GRRS in WV. They may know of a rescue closer to NC than WV--but maybe they can take him if Midlands can't.

SJ


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you everyone!


----------



## AtticusJordie

Got an email from Carol at Almost Heaven--she will call to day and see what his status is. Keep your fingers crossed!

Midlands is a bit closer but if they can't take him--I'm hoping Carol can!

SJ


----------



## kathi127

Still haven't heard back from Midlands! Carol at Almost Heaven is wonderful, she is an angel! We recently adopted our Dusty from her and because of her I rescued our newest boy Sammy from a local shelter. 

If Carol can take him I'm willing to help with transport. I'm just south of Baltimore.


----------



## jlc's mom

Someone help please. Bumping.


----------



## coppers-mom

He's there, but in a cage for euthanization due to his age. I've put a hold on him until tomorrow since I can't make it there today.
Can you contact the rescues again and plead for his life?


----------



## coppers-mom

I can't get another old guy. My husband has insisted that if I do I have to cut copper's vet care down to the bare minimum and I can't do that.
5 years ago Copper was in a cage in a shelter and not adoptable due to his age and other issues. although I would love to save this dog, I cannot risk Copper to do it.


----------



## marieb

I emailed Neuse River Golden Retriever rescue, Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, SEVA GRREAT (Southeastern VA), and GRREAT in northern va.


----------



## marieb

I heard back from a woman at Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue:
Hi,
Have you been in contact with the shelter? This dog is listed in LOST DOGS-there is normally a holding period for owners to claim stray dogs. The shelter hold time varies by county-if a dog isn't claimed by it's owner, then it becomes available to the Public for adoption. If not adopted, then it becomes available to Rescue groups.

The Charlotte Golden Retriever Rescue Club has been notified about him. *
Thank you,*
*Sandy Brinton*

And I said:
Hi, no I haven't, I was just trying to email additional rescues. Someone on the Golden Retriever forum did and they said that "He's there, but in a cage for euthanization due to his age. I've put a hold on him until tomorrow since I can't make it there today.
Can you contact the rescues again and plead for his life?"

And I gave the link to this discussion in case she wanted to read it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hey all-

CFGRR has received numerous emails about this Golden in the Charlotte-Mcklenburg Shelter. He is currently listed under LOST DOGS and will have to be held the required Holding Period which varies by each county-could be anywhere from 3-10 days for the Owner to claim him. If not claimed by the owner, he will then become available for adoption to the Pulbic. If not adopted within a certain number of days-this vaires by each shelter, then Rescue Groups can pull him.

The Charlotte GR Rescue Club has been notified-none of the Rescue groups can do anything yet.


----------



## coppers-mom

I called the Charlotte/Mecklinburg AC this afternoon around 1:45 and talked to a lady about this dog.

His time as a stray is up today and he has been moved to a euthanize pen. He was not deemed adoptable due to his age and condition.

I have a hold on him until 11:00am tomorrow to keep him from being PTS today. The hold is under Teresa Johnson. I didn't know what else to do.

I will go pull him and transport him as far as I can tomorrow if that will help facilitate him being rescued.


----------



## coppers-mom

If the rescues were waiting for this guy to be moved to the "adoptables" side of the shelter, that isn't going to happen according to the lady who answered the phone this afternoon. He will go straight to the euthanize pen once his time is up today. she also recommended I be there when they open at 11:00am since "they will immediately begin putting dogs to sleep".

here is the current status on the rescue attempts:

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc Emailed back and can't take him.

heartlandgoldenrescue.org and they can't tak him either

Got an email from Carol at Almost Heaven--she will call to day and see what his status is. Keep your fingers crossed! _Can anyone check further with Carol?_

Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue-we are located on the Coast of NC in Wilmington and we service only the coastal counties of NC.

Supposedly someone e-mailed the Charlotte GR rescue group. Could someone please call them? I'll cry and not be understood if I try. It was hard enough talking to the shelter. It's hard being a marshmallow.


----------



## marieb

The woman at Cape Fear GRR suggested contacting Foothills GRR, does anyone know if they've been contacted yet?


----------



## coppers-mom

Here's the phone number to the Charlotte Club-

704-348-1573-it's to their voice mail, the only number available. You'll have to leave a message.

If anyone else would call I would greatly appreciate it. I cry and get too emotional. I swear, I am not looking at the rescue section again........


----------



## marieb

coppers-mom said:


> Here's the phone number to the Charlotte Club-
> 
> 704-348-1573-it's to their voice mail, the only number available. You'll have to leave a message.
> 
> If anyone else would call I would greatly appreciate it. I cry and get too emotional. I swear, I am not looking at the rescue section again........


Yeah I just called and it's just a voicemail. I can call for you, just tell me what to say. I didn't know what to leave for a message. I agree, this poor boy just breaks my heart.


----------



## coppers-mom

The ones I listed were the only ones I found mentioned in this thread.
Foothills is located near me. If they would take him, I would be willing to pull him and transport him back here.


----------



## marieb

coppers-mom said:


> The ones I listed were the only ones I found mentioned in this thread.
> Foothills is located near me. If they would take him, I would be willing to pull him and transport him back here.


Ok I just emailed Foothills (I don't know if someone already has) and I included the link to this thread for them to see the current info.


----------



## jlc's mom

I emailed foothills yesterday and have not heard back. Thanks for working on this. I have to work today and I really can't do anything. Thank you so much Teresa for calling and putting a hold on him. I will try tonight to contact more rescues but the problem is I'm 3 hrs behind you. This guy just breaks my heart.


----------



## jlc's mom

coppers-mom said:


> Here's the phone number to the Charlotte Club-
> 
> 704-348-1573-it's to their voice mail, the only number available. You'll have to leave a message.
> 
> If anyone else would call I would greatly appreciate it. I cry and get too emotional. I swear, I am not looking at the rescue section again........


Called and left a message. Your not the only one that crys when calling.


----------



## coppers-mom

I e-mailed foothills too and offered to pull and transport.
Please call Charlotte and tell them I talked to the shelter and he is not going to be moved to the adoption floor. He will be euthanized in the morning unless someone steps forward. I have a hold on him until 11:00am.


----------



## marieb

I even emailed a couple rescues in MA that adopt dogs from the southern states but I just heard back from Save a Dog (in MA) that they would not be able to take him ... ugh I don't know what else to do.


----------



## kathi127

I had emailed Midlands yesterday and have not heard a thing back from them. I'm getting ready to take Sammy to the vet, he has severe hot spots that I just can't get cleared up and I've got to get him in asap. I can contact Carol at Almost Heaven when I get back and see if she's going to take him. If she will I will help with transport but I couldn't do it until Thursday as I have to work tomorrow and Wednesday. If Carol says yes and someone can get him to me I can take him to Carol. I could meet up with whoever somewhere in VA and take him to WV.


----------



## coppers-mom

We really need a commitment from a rescue or foster as soon as possible.
I think I need to call back tonight and reaffirm that I am going to get him if I can.
Talk about your time being short.


----------



## marieb

coppers-mom said:


> We really need a commitment from a rescue or foster as soon as possible.
> I think I need to call back tonight and reaffirm that I am going to get him if I can.
> Talk about your time being short.


I don't have a lot of money ... but I could probably chip in with something small to help for the adoption fee/gas ... I don't know how much it would help but probably better than nothing.


----------



## coppers-mom

thank honey. I'm willing to pay for the gas and adoption fee. My pitiful old car (1997 camry) gets 30 mpg. Any extra could go to (I hope and pray) whichever rescue group will take him.
I e-mailed foothills and both adresses I have for Midlands.


----------



## marieb

coppers-mom said:


> thank honey. I'm willing to pay for the gas and adoption fee. My pitiful old car (1997 camry) gets 30 mpg. Any extra could go to (I hope and pray) whichever rescue group will take him.
> I e-mailed foothills and both adresses I have for Midlands.


Thank you for offering to save him! I feel so bad for this poor boy. I will let you know if I hear from Foothills ... I'm hoping it will all work out.


----------



## Rise

I just posted that I'm looking for a golden in Charlotte, NC and then saw this thread. I am not moved in yet, just bought a house but will be all settled the week of January 15th, does anybody know how he is with other dogs/cats? I have two dogs and two cats...my dogs are friendly and the cats run the place but I would definately consider adding him to my family. I would have to double check with my husband but he was interested in a Golden, we do enjoy outdoor activities and camping, etc.. i'm not sure of the goldens age but he looks like he just needs some love and care and out of that awful place and i'm sure he would be much more lively out of that setting.

I own two Standard Poodles, they are gentle but do like to play. I wonder if this might bother him? Perhaps someone familiar with senior dogs could give me some advice. The last senior dog I had was a 16 year old rough collie and I was 14 years old when she passed away! I didn't get another dog until I moved out on my own! 

Also if anyone would know any other medical information that would be great as well. I'm also a dog groomer so I could help out that poor coat of his. He needs a good deshedding.


----------



## coppers-mom

I cannot stand this.

I have decided that if no one steps forward I will bring the old guy home and tell my husband I am fostering for a rescue group. I'll just have to get one to back me up.

He won't get premium vet care, but at least the basics will be taken care. I just can't let him be put to sleep with no one around to love him.
I'm not looking in the #$%^ rescue forum any more.


----------



## coppers-mom

Rise,
If you would take this old guy I could keep him until you get moved in.
I could also go pick him up in the morning and get him groomed by a friend here.
I have an older GR (12ish), a young BassettX, 5 cats and 2 horses. By the time he left my house he would get along great will all God's creatures.


----------



## marieb

Rise said:


> I just posted that I'm looking for a golden in Charlotte, NC and then saw this thread. I am not moved in yet, just bought a house but will be all settled the week of January 15th, does anybody know how he is with other dogs/cats? I have two dogs and two cats...my dogs are friendly and the cats run the place but I would definately consider adding him to my family. I would have to double check with my husband but he was interested in a Golden, we do enjoy outdoor activities and camping, etc.. i'm not sure of the goldens age but he looks like he just needs some love and care and out of that awful place and i'm sure he would be much more lively out of that setting.
> 
> I own two Standard Poodles, they are gentle but do like to play. I wonder if this might bother him? Perhaps someone familiar with senior dogs could give me some advice. The last senior dog I had was a 16 year old rough collie and I was 14 years old when she passed away! I didn't get another dog until I moved out on my own!
> 
> Also if anyone would know any other medical information that would be great as well. I'm also a dog groomer so I could help out that poor coat of his. He needs a good deshedding.


I don't know if Copper's Mom knows more about him but he's in the Charlotte-Macklenberg Animal shelter and is scheduled to be PTS tomorrow. She has put a hold on him so that they will not euthanize him. He looks like he definitely needs some love and TLC. That would be awesome if you could give him a home though!!


----------



## jlc's mom

coppers-mom said:


> I cannot stand this.
> 
> I have decided that if no one steps forward I will bring the old guy home and tell my husband I am fostering for a rescue group. I'll just have to get one to back me up.
> 
> He won't get premium vet care, but at least the basics will be taken care. I just can't let him be put to sleep with no one around to love him.
> I'm not looking in the #$%^ rescue forum any more.


 Are you serious?


----------



## Rise

I was just on their website, it says he isn't available for adoption yet but perhaps they don't update their website.

That would be awesome if you could hold him and possibly evaluate his temperment. I can't imagine him to be aggressive. I don't have children or anything like that (and only want fur kids for me!) but I am surely interested!

His photo breaks my heart... poor old boy, he deserves to be sleeping at the foot of the bed not on a cold floor. I know my standards would get along great with him..they never meet a stranger.

I unfortunately wont be settled in like I said until the week of January 15th, i have a house in Kannapolis, NC if anyone knows where that is but I know it's near Charlotte..nice size yard, mostly fenced in it's one of the first things I'm going to do once moving there and finish off the fence but that wont take long. I have to do it right away for my current dogs and I believe my brother is going to do it the same day he helps me drive up there with the Uhaul so that shouldn't be an issue.

It's not a huge problem anyway, my dogs stay inside unless I'm out there with them. My standard can get over an 8 ft privacy fence and thinks it's just tons of fun.

If you want i'll PM you my e-mail address if it would make it easier to keep in touch.


----------



## missmarstar

This just breaks my heart... Copper's Mom you are so wonderful for helping this boy get out of there.


----------



## coppers-mom

He is not on the adoption website because the lady today said it has been determined he would not be adoptable due to age and condition. So he was going to straight from stray to PTS in the morning.

I called again at 5:30 this evening and verified they will hold him (although they don't "hold" animals). Unfortunately I have to go pay the adoption fee tomorrow and then go back and get him once he is neutered. Oh well - a small price to pay.

I have a young BassettX I found almost 3 years ago. He and my old guy wrestle some and are buddies, but copper doesn't play much. I can hold and evaluate this guy with my other dogs and cats. I can even see what he thinks of horses.

I think this old guy would be leashed to your heart in no time.  I have had 4 older GR rescues take residence in my heart in the last 8 years.

Teresa



Rise said:


> I was just on their website, it says he isn't available for adoption yet but perhaps they don't update their website.
> 
> That would be awesome if you could hold him and possibly evaluate his temperment. I can't imagine him to be aggressive. I don't have children or anything like that (and only want fur kids for me!) but I am surely interested!
> 
> His photo breaks my heart... poor old boy, he deserves to be sleeping at the foot of the bed not on a cold floor. I know my standards would get along great with him..they never meet a stranger.
> 
> I unfortunately wont be settled in like I said until the week of January 15th, i have a house in Kannapolis, NC if anyone knows where that is but I know it's near Charlotte..nice size yard, mostly fenced in it's one of the first things I'm going to do once moving there and finish off the fence but that wont take long. I have to do it right away for my current dogs and I believe my brother is going to do it the same day he helps me drive up there with the Uhaul so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> It's not a huge problem anyway, my dogs stay inside unless I'm out there with them. My standard can get over an 8 ft privacy fence and thinks it's just tons of fun.
> 
> If you want i'll PM you my e-mail address if it would make it easier to keep in touch.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Coppers-Mom: I would like to help with the adoption fees, bless you for taking this poor guy under your wing. I'll continue to monitor this thread.


----------



## marieb

Do you think he'll be ok for the neuter procedure? He doesn't look that healthy in the picture ... thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Rise

I was wondering the same thing, he looks to be a senior, i wonder why nobody ever thought to have him neutered... poor boy. Hopefully he wasn't used for backyard breeding purposes.


----------



## coppers-mom

Most shelters/Animal control require it regardless so he will just have to be okay for it.

Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte just e-mailed me and can't take him.


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful Boy*

I know someone that goes to that shelter-maybe she can ask.


----------



## coppers-mom

Both of my shelter rescue GRs were adult/older and neither had been neutered.
A lot of people don't consider it to be a priority with the boys - or the girls either for that matter.


----------



## AtticusJordie

We just got back from being out of town for the day and went through the rest of this thread.

I'll recontact Carol from Almost Heaven and advise her that what she may have learned about the dog being held for awhile is incorrect and that he is to be PTS tomorrow.

Teresa (Coppers-Mom)--is there any way you could contact Carol sometime tonight (even if it were an email) and see if you both could work out something? In other words, maybe you could pull him and work out how he could be transported to Carol over the next several days.... Carol's emergency number is: 304-856-1600. Her email address is: 
[email protected] or [email protected]. 


Count me in for a donation to both of you for helping save this little guy.

I'll keep an eye on this thread.

C'mon Forum members, let's get together to save this poor soul!

Scott J.


----------



## Karen519

*Rise and Teresa*

Rise and Teresa

i just emld. two ladies Colleen and Mari that might be close enough to that shelter to check to see if he is good w/other dogs,cats, and what health he is in.

Thank you both for trying to save him!


----------



## kathi127

coppers-mom said:


> Most shelters/Animal control require it regardless so he will just have to be okay for it.
> 
> Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte just e-mailed me and can't take him.


I just got back from the vet with Sammy, our Golden that we rescued a month ago from a local shelter. He was almost as bad as this dog and the shelter of course wanted him neutered so I took him back on the date they gave me, which was about a week after we brought him home. The vet at the spay/neuter clinic where they take them refused to neuter him due to his condition and low weight and recommended that we wait until he was at his correct weight and in better health and have our vet do it. She was really concerned and even alluded to the fact that he might not survive the anesthesia. The shelter has given me until Feb. 11th to get him done but if my vet says he's not ready then I will have them write up something for me to present to the shelter so I won't be fined. So this poor guy may not be able to be neutered right now as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Teresa

I pmd you. I doubt that Mari or Colleen will be able to go check him out and especially by tomorrow morning. So sorry you have to make a 3 hr. drive, but I don't want to put his life in jeopardy.


I will let you know if they reply to my email. let us know how he is when you get home.

you are an ANGEL!


----------



## kathi127

I just emailed Carol at Almost Heaven and let her know that if she will take him I am more than willing to help transport him to her. I'm also willing to donate something towards his care.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

kathi

you are so sweet!

Where do you live?


----------



## kathi127

Karen, I'm just south of Baltimore, only a couple of hours away from Carol at Almost Heaven in WV. 

I just heard back from Carol and she has agreed to take him if Theresa can get him and keep him for a couple of weeks until she can make room for him. She said she will let me know about transporting him when the time comes.


----------



## goldengirls&boys

I just talked to Mary as I just opened my e-mail and saw this poor boy. She is very sick right now as has not checked her e-mail so I told her about him since Teresa sent me an e-mail too. Thanks Teresa and please either call me or Mary since we do not always get to our e-mails in a fast manner. 

Mary said that we will take this boy if he is indeed a golden. He looks it to me I told her. He would have to go straight to the vets and she said to thank all that will help with his initial vet bills as in this economy all the rescues are hurting and plus we have 2 golden girls coming in also.

Someone please tell Teresa as she said she would pull him.

Poor fella....I hate seeing seniors in such bad shape when it should be their golden years....


----------



## marieb

This is awesome! It sounds like things are working out for him!!


----------



## AtticusJordie

goldengirls&boys said:


> I just talked to Mary as I just opened my e-mail and saw this poor boy. She is very sick right now as has not checked her e-mail so I told her about him since Teresa sent me an e-mail too. Thanks Teresa and please either call me or Mary since we do not always get to our e-mails in a fast manner.
> 
> Mary said that we will take this boy if he is indeed a golden. He looks it to me I told her. He would have to go straight to the vets and she said to thank all that will help with his initial vet bills as in this economy all the rescues are hurting and plus we have 2 golden girls coming in also.
> 
> Someone please tell Teresa as she said she would pull him.
> 
> Poor fella....I hate seeing seniors in such bad shape when it should be their golden years....


Just so I am clear on all of this--Goldengirlsandboy--right now your rescue will be pulling/taking care of this senior boy? Will you be keeping him permanently or will you be eventually sending him on to Carol at AHGRRS?
The only reason I'm asking is that a) I'm gladdend but a bit confused as to who is going to do what and b) I'm willing to send some $$ along to the rescue and foster (if he's fostered first) to help defray costs...

Perhaps once the dust settles, someone could add to this thread as to what finally transpired.

And just so someone is definitely going to pull this boy tomorrow. Yay!

Thanks to all of you for your time and efforts! Bless you all!

SJ


----------



## jlc's mom

Thank you to everyone, I'm so gald that this old boy will be have a chance to fell love.


----------



## Heidi36oh

goldengirls&boys said:


> I just talked to Mary as I just opened my e-mail and saw this poor boy. She is very sick right now as has not checked her e-mail so I told her about him since Teresa sent me an e-mail too. Thanks Teresa and please either call me or Mary since we do not always get to our e-mails in a fast manner.
> 
> Mary said that we will take this boy if he is indeed a golden. He looks it to me I told her. He would have to go straight to the vets and she said to thank all that will help with his initial vet bills as in this economy all the rescues are hurting and plus we have 2 golden girls coming in also.
> 
> Someone please tell Teresa as she said she would pull him.
> 
> Poor fella....I hate seeing seniors in such bad shape when it should be their golden years....


Barbara, you're just an Angel...poor boy deserves to have a good home:wavey:


----------



## tennisball

Yay! I'm so happy this guy will have a chance to live  I'll donate to help with adoption costs, gas for whoever transports him, and the shelter who keeps him or the person who fosters him. I don't have a lot to spare, but I'm sure if we all give just a little, it'll cover some expenses.

I can't believe they're going to neuter him and he only weighs 39 pounds! That doesn't sound very safe to me. If he isn't healthy enough to be _adopted_, why on earth would they put him under anesthesia?!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara and Teresa*

Barbara is an angel for relaying this msg. to Mary and she said Mary will take him if he is a Golden and he looks to be and Teresa is an ANGEL for driving six hours round trip to go and free him!

Can't wait till Teresa tells us about him!

GOD BLESS!!!

What is his name?


----------



## coppers-mom

A747678 or some such is his "name".

I'll head that way in a little while. I have directions, but not such a good sense of direction:uhoh: so better give myself extra time.

I doubt they will release him today, but they might. The others I have gotten have all had to be neutered before I could actually pick them up.

I talked to Barbara with Midlands, but have not talked to Mary yet. I told Barbara that I would try to get pictures to show better if he is golden and how much golden, but I am not a good judge of breed since I have always just gotten mine from beside the road or the shelter. I also told her that if he is in really bad health or heartworm positive I will relinquish my hold since that would be too much of a drain on their finances. I don't know if I can really do that since I am a marshmallow, but I thought I would try to make sure I wasn't unloading a big problem on someone.:no:

I am not sure at this time if Midlands or Carol at AHGRRS will be taking him or if Rise will want him. I think it is best to leave all options open at this time.

I guess I'll quit worrying about it and just go see waht the situation really is. Keep the old guy in your prayers. I won't be near the internet for at least a few hours after I get there, but I will update someone by phone.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh yeah. I'm up and the cell phone is on even though it is an ungodly hour IMO.
Call if you want to.
Teresa


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Teresa,

Keep me posted please...


----------



## AtticusJordie

Teresa:

Please. If he does seem to be HW+ and/or sickly, I'd still check with Midlands and Carol from AHGRRS and let one of them make the decision. I can't speak for Carol but I do know that she has a number of rescues that AHGRRS is treating for HW; yes, it's not cheap but the alternative is.............

Again, I'm willing to chip in to you, the foster, transporter, rescue, etc to help this little guy get to safety. He certainly deserves that.

We'll say a prayer for him and you and hope there is a good outcome for both of you! Keep us posted.

SJ


----------



## Rise

Teresa,

Let me know how it works out, if he goes to the rescue that's fine as I won't be in Charlotte till the middle of January. As long as he is safe, that's all that really matters.

There are so many lovable dogs for adoption and I've been pointed to several rescue groups in the area i'm sure I'll find one that needs a home!


----------



## jlc's mom

Waiting for an update.


----------



## jlc's mom

What do you think of the name Oliver or Ollie?


----------



## coppers-mom

Well, the visit did not go as bad as it could but it wasn't good.
I was there at 10:45 and the first one in the door. I was out of there by 11:15.
they have to do a health check and will "let me know if he passes". the fact that I didn't care about his health had no impact.
they could not do it any time in the next few hours and I was told to "not wait" since they were short staffed and could not get to him any time soon.
I talked to Carol at almost heaven and she had agreed to take him if he could have any quality of life. she convinced me to go back to AC and try to impress them with my sincerity. I went back and gave them a business card from Copper's specialist and my regular vet's name an dnumber and told them to please release him to me if he was salvageable.
she wouldn't even take the card. "Just leave it on the counter. I'll tell the other lady since I did not take care of you earlier". My heart has been stomped on.
they did not care that I lived 3 hours away and was told to be there this morning.....

Charlotte GR does not think he is a golden. Midlands can only take him if he is a golden. I did not get to see him or take pictures - I never left the front office.
If Carol from Almost Heaven will take him, she needs to contact charlotte GR rescue and have them pull him ASAP. I don't know if he will pass a health check. they wouldn't even tell me that consists of.
Here's the e-mail from charlotte GR rescue.

*From:* Bodee Corby [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Monday, December 28, 2009 6:04 PM
*To:* Teresa Johnson
*Subject:* dog in Char-meck Animal Control

Teresa,

I went to animal control today to check out this dog. He is not even close to being a golden retriever..frankly I don't think he has even the least little bit of Golden in him...you'll note he only weighs 39 lbs.

we have no at all taking problem taking mixes or seniors but they need to be 'mostly' golden and unfortunately, he isn't even close.

I am so sorry but we just can't help with him...

Bodee Corby

Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte


----------



## coppers-mom

thanks Scott and not Scott and Terri for the emotional support before and after the visit.
I cried the whole way back to Greenville and really hope no one comes in my office for a while.


----------



## marieb

Wow, I am so sorry this is horrible ... why do they have to make it so difficult for someone who wants to save a dog??? I'm so mad they wouldn't even let you see him or take pictures!! Doesn't he look starved in the picture so that's probably why he only weighs 39 lbs??


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm so sorry for your horrible experience. Thanks you for caring. So do you have to go back?


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm am so ^@&^@&#*^ right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie

CoppersMom:

I am so sorry you had to go through this. I respect you for doing all you have done so far and am still willing to send some $$ to you for all of your time, gas and heartache--that you shouldn't have had to have been subjected to. I realize that working in a shelter must be a pretty stressful job (I would never have the guts to do that)--but the way they treated you was downright unprofessional and rude. 

From your earlier post, it seems that Carol from Almost Heaven needs to contact Charlotte GR (after the fella gets his health check-up and reasonably passes) and have him pulled from the shelter. A transport will then be set up (several people here offered to help out on that, I believe).

Since you have all of the particulars, can you--or have you--contacted Carol and given her an update? Perhaps she would be willing to contact the shelter after the tests are finished and go from there. The rest of us can just hope the tests come out 'ok'.

Again--I am so sorry you had to go through this horrible ordeal. But thank you sooooo much for having the courage to drive all the way down there--and then to return to that horrible place--in an effort to save this little guy.

If you want to give me your address privately, you can IM me and I'll be more than happy to send some bucks along for your troubles. I'm sure a few other folks wouldn't mind sending a few dollars along, too.

I hope this ordeal has a happy ending--if it does, a lot of it was thanks to you, Teresa.

God Bless you.

SJ


----------



## coppers-mom

I did send Carol an e-mail at 2:03. 
Someone came in her to go over drawings with me after that.
I chewed his head off. We argue a lot anyway, but he really needed to leave me alone today!
If Carol can/will contact Charlotte GR rescue, they can pull him regardless of his health check outcome. That is my main reason for wanting to know if she can still take him if he is a cross.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Cool.

Please give us an update if Carol responds to you. I'll send a quick email to Carol and offer to send a few $$ her way if she can get the boy pulled and up to her.

Thanks again--for all you have done. My offer of some remuneration still stands! 

Scott J.


----------



## jlc's mom

I talk with Carolina mom and she is in rescue and said that she can't believe they want to do a health check. They usually don't even care. (That was well shown today to you). They just give them the animal and your on your way.

I'm almost sorry that I started this thread. They were so rude to you, and I didn't intend on anyone being stomped on.


----------



## coppers-mom

Being stomped on didn't matter for me - just for him. I cannot believe he had a way out and they shot me down.

Midlands will only take him if he is golden and Charlotte thinks he is not.

Carol from Almost Heaven just bowed out. See copy of e-mail below.

Even if he passed his health check his options have expired because they stonewalled me. The problem was that he never made it past lost & found/stray so he was not available to the general public as best I can figure. They would not have required a health check from a rescue - just the general public.

I still would pull him if he has somewhere to go. I just don't think he will pass the health check.

I may try to help again, but it will be a long time. This just hurts too much. 


"Teresa - as much as I'd like to help - I won't ask another rescue for help - - - - - - and there just seem to be too many people "helping" at this point.

I'm bowing out - this has gotten to be too confusing and convoluted for me."

Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org


----------



## GoldenFan

wishing you a speedy rescue, a belly rub, a full tummy, and a warm bed!


----------



## coppers-mom

This is the e-mail I send Carol which explained why I thought a rescue group would have to pull him.

Thanks for offering to reimburse, but unfortunately I didn't spend any money. Just some time, gas and heartache.

Original Message ----- 
*From:* Teresa Johnson 
*To:* 'Carol' 
*Sent:* Tuesday, December 29, 2009 2:02 PM
*Subject:* RE: old Gr mix in Charlotte NC animal control


Carol,
Charlotte GR rescue went to check this dog out yesterday and do not think he is a golden. Maybe spaniel mix?
If you would still be willing to take him, I will still help out in any way I can. I think you need Charlotte GR rescue to pull him quickly since he may not pass the health check. I do not know how stringent they will be, but those people were some cold fish.


----------



## coppers-mom

Well, if he passes his health check he still might get rescued.
Update from Carol at almost heaven:

BTW - I would still take him, Teresa - - - - - - but I do not deal with other rescues - too many bad experiences - - - - - -and I doubt that they would help anyway.

If the pound ever calls you back - let me know and I'll see what I can do - - - - 

Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## AtticusJordie

Well then there is some hope. Perhaps with the time of the Season, we'll be given a miracle. We'll all say a prayer and hope that his health screening will turn up nothing bad.

If you do hear back from the shelter, please, please let the rest of us know, too. We'd like to help if we can.

Sorry this is dragging out. But he would have had NO chance if it weren't for your perserverance!

Again, thanks.

SJ


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

TERESA;

I am furious with you and my heart is breaking for you--it is unforgiveable they made you go through this.
a 3 hour drive and then to be treated that way.
please atticus and all-email carol at almost heaven and offer your donations if she will go and get this boy out of there. 
teresa: she is pretty Far though-can she go there?


----------



## coppers-mom

karen,
Carol has agreed to take him still. She just won't deal with another rescue so he has to pass his health check in order to adopted by the general public.

Charlotte GR rescue says he is not a golden and is old, weak and depressed. Maybe he will pass the health check or maybe someone else will think me leaving my vet's business card was sufficient to allow him some leeway. that's all I can hope for at this point.

I will still pull him and we can arrange a transport if he is deemed adoptable. I had misunderstood when Carol bowed out earlier and she has stated she is still willing to take him - regardless of breed and condition.:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sr. Golden mix*

Cooper's Mom, first of all I am so very sorry the shelter treated you so horribly and also seems to care so little for this poor dog, he deserves so mcuh better. I'm with CFGRR and I have never heard of a health test before, that was new to me. Most of the shelters that CFGRR deals with-we service the Coastal Counties of NC only, seem not to care what happens to the animals at all. If it weren't for Rescue groups and volunteers at the shelters, most of the animals would not have a chance of ever getting out of them.

A few of the shelters we work with are Rescue friendly, while others make it as difficult as possible. When a dog comes into the shelter as a stray, it is held for a period of 3-10 days, which vaires by county. If the owners do not claim it, then it goes into the Adoptables, CFGRR has to wait another 3-5 days before we can even go look at the dog. The public has to have a chance to adopt it first. If it is not adopted in that time period, then CFGRR or another Rescue can come in and take it into Rescue. In the case with Bink who was hit by a car and in the Lost Dogs, CFGRR had to wait almost 10 days before we were allowed to have one of our Volunteers go look at him. When she was finally able to go see him, it was then that CFGRR found out he was not considered Adoptable due to his injuries and that he would be put to sleep. Needless to say, CFGRR had to act very quickly and we were lucky that the shelter let us take Bink. 

This poor dog should have received Vet Care immediatley as far as I'm concerned-I think there must be some legal issue regarding the health check is my guess.

Some of the shelters we work with also, work on a first come basis-CFGRR can call about a Golden and say we want to take it into Rescue and they tell us, whoever shows up first will get the dog. When it's a healthy dog you pray a responsible pet owner has adopted it when someone beats you to it. Most of the shelters do not follow up on the animals to see if they are being cared for properly, are fully vetted or are spayed/neutered. I'm not saying there aren't responsible pet owners in the public, but I am saying that in NC in particular, than are more than aren't than are.


----------



## kathi127

Teresa, I am so sorry you have had to go through this today! I'm just able to get on here as I had to work today. That is absolutely horrible the way they treated you, I would be heartbroken to have driven all that way and then have to drive home without even being able to see him! If you are able to pull him my offer still stands for help with transporting him, I am only about 2 1/2 hours away from Carol and I've told her that I would help transport as well. I could always get him from whoever can help get him to VA and if I have to, keep him overnight or longer if need be until I can get him to her. I have to work tomorrow but it will be quiet with hardly anyone there so I can keep a check on the thread to see how things go. I'll be saying a lot of prayers tonight that this poor little guy passes the health check so he can be free!


----------



## coppers-mom

It didn't matter they treated me coldly except what it meant to the dog.

I had cash in hand - there at 11:00am as told and they threw me this roadblock.
I guess there might be a legal issue with the health check. That is why I gave the vet info and just hope they will give him some leeway.

After this, I will shy away from most of these threads out of fear of being hurt and will not deal with Charlottte/Mecklinburg AC ever again.

Maybe this one will be saved and it would mean the world to this one.:crossfing

It's 6:00pm and they haven't called. They close at 7:00pm.

I'm going home and hug my old shelter rescue guy and whisper sweet nothings in his ear.


----------



## jlc's mom

You have a good night!!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie

I've also been in touch with Carol--she continues to earn my undying respect. My understanding is this: the bottom line from this point forward is when and if the NC shelter does the health check and contacts Teresa. My opinion is that if the health check is done and he can be pulled, we can set everthing else in motion to get him to Carol in WV. But everything is in the hands of the shelter right now. I can't say that I'm overly hopeful given how Teresa had been treated. 

All we can do now is pray and hope that the little guy gets an 'acceptable' health check. Until then, we can't do much more.

Keep those prayers coming, folks.

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie

coppers-mom said:


> It didn't matter they treated me coldly except what it meant to the dog.
> 
> I had cash in hand - there at 11:00am as told and they threw me this roadblock.
> I guess there might be a legal issue with the health check. That is why I gave the vet info and just hope they will give him some leeway.
> 
> After this, I will shy away from most of these threads out of fear of being hurt and will not deal with Charlottte/Mecklinburg AC ever again.
> 
> Maybe this one will be saved and it would mean the world to this one.:crossfing
> 
> It's 6:00pm and they haven't called. They close at 7:00pm.
> 
> I'm going home and hug my old shelter rescue guy and whisper sweet nothings in his ear.


Teresa:

Tomorrow is another day with renewed hope. You've certainly paid your dues on this one--you deserve a quiet evening with your family (two-footed and four-footed). 

Never say never. Just keep an open mind and heart. There are lots of furkids out there that need our help.

Again--we can't thank you enough for all you did today. Bless you.

Scott J.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks Scott and not Scott. Maybe they will get around to calling me tomorrow or even later.

"All we can do now is pray and hope that the little guy gets an 'acceptable' health check. Until then, we can't do much more." 

I'll keep the prayers coming too.

Teresa


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

We will all pray.
All I can say is you have my undying love and gratitude for driving 3 hours to try to get him.
I don't know anyone else that would do that. You are a VERY SPECIAL PERSON.

GO home and enjoy your family and your sweet Copper.


----------



## marieb

I was hoping and hoping for good news ... maybe tomorrow will bring good news and this poor old boy will be able to get out of the shelter. Have a good night Teresa, you have tried your very best to help him!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sr. golden*



coppers-mom said:


> It didn't matter they treated me coldly except what it meant to the dog.
> 
> I had cash in hand - there at 11:00am as told and they threw me this roadblock.
> I guess there might be a legal issue with the health check. That is why I gave the vet info and just hope they will give him some leeway.
> 
> After this, I will shy away from most of these threads out of fear of being hurt and will not deal with Charlottte/Mecklinburg AC ever again.
> 
> Maybe this one will be saved and it would mean the world to this one.:crossfing
> 
> It's 6:00pm and they haven't called. They close at 7:00pm.
> 
> I'm going home and hug my old shelter rescue guy and whisper sweet nothings in his ear.


Cooper's Mom,
While this has been extremely hard and heartbreaking, it is just a set back. PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP, there will always be another dog in need and the dogs in the shelters are counting on people like yourself and all the other Golden Angels here on this site to help them.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Did you hear anything from the shelter.


----------



## coppers-mom

They just called on the cell phone and IA missed it because I was upstairs.
Keep your fingers crossed. I left a message for them to call back.


----------



## coppers-mom

He didn't pass based on health, really poor condition and they think he would not be good with other dogs and quite possibly people.
The vet tech was very, very nice. She said at least he has been warm, had a nice bed and food for the last 5 days.

She said his life has been so hard she doesn't thin he will turn around.
They do euthanize by shot - not gas so his passing will be peaceful.


----------



## marieb

I am so sorry Teresa, I still just feel so bad for him. But I guess that maybe he would be suffering more alive and at least he will be able to run free at the Rainbow Bridge. You did everything you could for him ... 

RIP angel dog ...


----------



## coppers-mom

It is so very sad, but I have to keep this in mind:

She said that Charlotte GR did come to see him based on the enormous amount of e-mails and phone calls they had received on him. OUr enormous outpouring of concern did not have the effect we wanted, but it made them take a good look at this old boy and really try to give him a good life.

She said his last 5 days have probably been the best of his life. That is good and sad as hell.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope somehow he knows people did care about him. Just not the right ones soon enough. His owners are worse than pond scum.


----------



## marieb

A Rainbow Bridge poem:

http://www.showdog-magazine.com/Poems/poem144.htm


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

You went above and beyond for him! God Bless You!

So happy that he died a very peaceful death-unfortunately not all can be saved and it never gets any easier, but we must REMEMBER those that are saved and YOU HAVE saved lives!!

Rest in Peace Sweet boy!


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm glad that they called you back. I sayed up crying all last night about this boy. Thank you so much Teresa! Rest in peace sweet boy. I hope your owners (can't say)! Run free and play hard.


----------



## kathi127

I'm so sorry that he had to go through such a rough time in his life but at least he was shown in the last 5 days that there are people out here who care and his last days were probably his best. I'm glad his passing was peaceful and he is now running free at the bridge with no more worries or suffering. 

Teresa you are an absolute angel and deserve a special place in heaven for your love and caring and all you tried to do for this little guy and others like him. You are such an inspiration to me and makes me want to be even more involved in rescue even though I know there will not always be happy endings. Thank you for everything you did to try to save this sweet boy.


----------



## missmarstar

I was scared to read this thread this morning.... I'm so sad he could not be saved, though atleast he is not suffering anymore.  You did all you could Teresa.


----------



## Karen519

*Marie*

Marie

Are you certain they put him to sleep?
Colleen Sowers emld. me this morning at 9:30 and said he was still there this morning unless she was mistaken.
[email protected]
we were told that you had someone coming to take him, he is still there and awaiting a health check now. make sure someone acutally gets him, he looks too old to put on the floor for adoption and will be euthed if not saved. do they have their information to call when the health check is done.


----------



## coppers-mom

They called me at about that time this morning. I accepted the vet tech's assessment on him and withdrew my hold.
If colleen still wants to get him she should call and ask for Susan Boyer.(704)336-8007


----------



## marieb

Teresa posted this at 10 this morning and I thought it did mean that he was being put to sleep.



coppers-mom said:


> He didn't pass based on health, really poor condition and they think he would not be good with other dogs and quite possibly people.
> The vet tech was very, very nice. She said at least he has been warm, had a nice bed and food for the last 5 days.
> 
> She said his life has been so hard she doesn't thin he will turn around.
> They do euthanize by shot - not gas so his passing will be peaceful.


----------



## coppers-mom

The vet tech recommended that, but idon't know if she actually did it yet.
I also e-mailed Karen and Colleen the info just now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Times like this just go to show me that my pets do lead a good life. I sometimes wonder if I'm doing enough.


----------



## coppers-mom

the vet tech thought that as his health improved his attitude towards people would deteriorate. Quite possibly to the point where he would be dangerous. That was the main reason I didn't argue with her. I didn't think I could handle that and I didn't think is was fair to ask Carol from Almost heaven to try to deal with it. She agreed with my decision.

I wish I had talked to Colleen or even know of her existence before 2:00pm today. You guys have my phone number. Please if I do get this involved again, give my number to any interested parties.


----------



## marieb

Teresa, you did everything you could. And I definitely would agree with the vet tech if it were me in the same situation. You wouldn't want to expose yourself or your dogs to a potentially dangerous situation.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm sorry. I have been wondering all morning/afternoon if I should have gone and tried to assess him myself. I have had dogs respond to me when they would not respond well to anyone else because of the situation they were in.

Second guessing, Obsessing........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

There are times in life when we have to let go. They are the most emotional and deeply upsetting times in our lives. It hurts. Your brain tells you one thing and your heart tells you another. Sometimes we just have to find Peace in the decisions of others. It stinks...I know...


----------



## coppers-mom

Let go and let God.
Thanks Kim.


----------



## jlc's mom

You made the right choice! Please don't doubt yourself! This was a tough one and you listen to a very kind vet that cared about this dog unlike the &*!&*! at the counter yesterday. It's been a hard day. Give you fur kids a big hug. Thank you for caring and going there yesterday!


----------



## AtticusJordie

We have not had email all day--our modem crapped out. We just got it back a few minutes ago. Since we didn't receive and emails or phone calls, I expected the worst.

Teresa--I am so sorry about how this eventually turned out. But because of Jessi and you, our little fella probably had some of the better days of his life at the end. The fact that so many people got involved in such a short time makes me proud--simply that so many people could care about one lonely animal. 

We didn't get our miracle--but he isn't suffering any more either. And he left this earth having had some of the basic comforts that many of us take for granted.

God bless you for what you did over the past few days; Jessi--thanks for getting this effort kick-started. you are both angels.

It's time to move on. There are many more like him out there. We have a lot of work ahead of us.

I wish everyone involved........Peace.

Scott J.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

You went above and beyond and at least he is at peace.
Colleen never answered my emails I sent her.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know I tried hard and so did Jessi's Mom, but it still hurts.
I know she and I both will continue to cry over this and wish for better.
I know we have both saved others, but losing one is so hard.

Thanks Scott. I am still searching for peace and acceptance.

Why do people have dogs or any animals if they don't value and love them?:no:


----------



## AtticusJordie

Why do people have dogs or any animals if they don't value and love them?:no:[/QUOTE]

I typed out a long response to you, Teresa--then the internet went down and took my diatribe with it. 

I stopped trying to figure those kind of people out long ago--it just drove me crazy. I use that time now to try to help other furkids in need.

Grieve. We all need to. But don't give up. There are too many other furkids out there who need our help.

Scott J.


----------



## coppers-mom

Yeah - my resolution to ignore the rescue forum lasted about 4 hours. Mostly because I was driving home and putting blankets on the horses before the sleet started.

Someone noticed a young pup at the Gaston NC shelter that was listed as unadoptable. I told them I could have him pulled by a rescue I work with if they wanted him.

I understand the diatribe even though it got eaten and aren't we glad we can't understand the way they think? Makes me know you're someone I like.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Teresa....I am so sorry that I have not been back to check on this poor boy and that you went through this. Because of you I believe this vet tech showed this poor fellow love and helped him pass peacefully. If you had not cared enough to go to the shelter and try and save him I don't think he would have gotten the extra treatment in the end. Thank you for being there and caring for him. You are a special person.

I will pray that you find peace.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks Scott and Teresa for the kind words. Teresa, I had a feeling you wouldn't stay away from the rescue thread long. You go girl!


----------



## AtticusJordie

*Teresa:*

I understand the diatribe even though it got eaten and aren't we glad we can't understand the way they think? Makes me know you're someone I like.[/QUOTE]

Thanks--yeah, I think we are both cut from the same cloth. 

Decided to get away from it all today--went to see Avatar, then came home to some pizza and snuggled with the 3 furkids. David (=not-Scott) and a mutual friend of ours will be spending the New Years quietly, sipping a little wine and working our way through some Christmas cookies and cake and a couple DVDs. And,of course, I got some special doggie treats for the kids. Sunday we'll help do a transport for 3 springer spaniels going to NJ.

My kinda way to spend a Blue Moon evening and Holiday weekend.

Peace to you and your family. Our Best to you in 2010.

Scott J.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

It is very hard losing even one, but unfortunately in order to save those we are lucky enough to save, that comes with the territory.

*I always remind myself of the saying,"You may not save the world, but to one rescued dog, you ARE THE WORLD!"*


----------

